# Topics > Robotics > Robot costume >  Titan the Robot, robot costume, Cyberstein Robots Ltd, Newquay, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - titantherobot.com

youtube.com/titanontv

facebook.com/TitantheRobot

twitter.com/TITANtheROBOT

linkedin.com/company/cyberstein-robots-ltd

instagram.com/titantherobot

Titan the Robot on Wikipedia

Founder, owner and CEO - Nik Fielding

----------


## Airicist

Titan the Robot's World Tour ft. Rihanna, JLS, Will Smith, Jackie Chan & Hugh Jackman 

 Published on May 25, 2012




> Exclusive footage from some of the amazing events that Titan the Robot Show has performed at around the world and some of the mega stars the he has worked along side. The Titan Show is the only robot show of its kind to have travelled the world and visited over 20 countries from Europe to the USA and the Middle East to the Far East. See Titan in action in China, Vietnam, Dubai, Oman, Abu Dhabi, Germany and France. Titan appears like he has just walked of the set of Transformers or Real Steel only to launch into a blistering comedy show. Quite simply Titan is the funniest entertainment robot show on the planet and is available for every conceivable kind of event - UK, Europe or Worldwide, there is only one Titan the Robot Show so book the best. How to get more views or featured on You Tube?

----------


## Airicist

Titan the Robot Travels the World

 Published on Sep 12, 2014




> A short video of some of the countries Titan has recently visited

----------


## Airicist

Titan the Robot Travels the World

 Published on Sep 12, 2014




> A short video of some of the countries Titan has recently visited

----------


## Airicist

Titan the Robot punches drunk guy. Butlins Bognor 2010.

Uploaded on Jul 14, 2010




> Titan the Robot hands out a tasty right hook to drunk stag who tried his luck!

----------


## Airicist

Titan the robot's greatest worldwide hits

Published on Mar 16, 2015




> A short video showing the amazing Titan the Robot performing across the globe. Filmed on location in Vietnam, China, France, Singapore, Czech Republic, Russia, U.K., Abu Dhabi, Spain, Germany, Hong Kong, Thailand, South Africa and Australia.

----------


## Airicist

Titan the Robot at Newquay Zombie Crawl 2015

Published on Nov 9, 2015




> A short video of Titan the Robot at Newquay Zombie Crawl 2015, one of the busiest days Newquay has ever experienced.

----------

